# Goodbye, Little Blue Boy



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He came to me by chance, I hadn't planned on getting him. He was accidently given to me as a girl from a gallon tank with 20 others like him. He was less than an inch long, had no fins and no tail and his gills looked askew, I was going to return him because I had no place to keep him but in a matter of 3 days he won my heart. Wiggling for me when I came to see him- even when I waved from across the room! I thought with a little tlc he would grow out his fins and become beautiful again like his brothers. But fate had other plans. In 5 hours yesterday, the Little blue boy caught something bad, nobody seems to know what it was. It ate through his body from the tail up destroying it bit by bit, making it a bleak gray. He still had his spirit, he would still try to move but in the end it was too much for him. His tiny body was too weak and there was no hope. He lived a sad life nipped, bitten and dirty but died peacefully. I hope that he is strong and beautiful in his next life or wherever it is that he goes.
I'll never forget you, Little Blue Boy RIP.


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

She turned out to be a he?!
It's so sad he couldn't make it. I'm sure you did all you could for him.
I know he was special for you & you'll always remember him! :'(
He's in fish heaven now! 
We shall miss him..


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

This was another she who turned out to be a he.. The first one looks amazing now that he's healed, I shall put up pictures.. His fins look perfect now!
Yeah, I tried.. He tried a lot too, till the last breath. And he was a guy who looked like he was smiling... That made it so much worse to see.His spirit was strong but his body was too far gone.. That guy should be shot for having his bettas kept the way he did! All the other fish were kept perfectly! I know I'm over reacting but I'm just so mad!


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

No you're not! I understand how you feel!
A smiling betta?! First time I've heard that! 
You were lucky to have had one like him..


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwww.. poor little guy. 

It was kind of you to give him some love and care at the end of his life. RIP fishy.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words  I'm sure he is in a better place, wherever he is..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Such a sad story, almost made me cry D: rest in peace Little Blue Boy.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Aw, I'm sure he's smiling at you from some place... RIP


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks you guys, even though he was around for such a short time, he grew on me very fast... Thank you for your support!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

oh no! im so sorry, but you did a great job with him, so you should be proud! he is waving at you from fishy heaven.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rest In Peace


----------

